# Bassman Sourdough #1 with Cheddar and Jalapeno



## walle (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the neighbors gave us some cheddar jalapeno bread last week from a local bakery that was outta this world. As I was making a batch of Bassman #1 this morning, I stumbled on a bowl of grated cheddar in the fridge, and had to give it a whirl - turned out very good.

Recipe:
One loaf of Bassman Sourdough #1 dough
~1 C grated Sharp Cheddar
~1/3 C diced japs
good shake of garlic salt
good shake of garlic jalapeno salt

All of the above kneaded down good and sprinkled with smoked jalapeno salt.

Here it is at the final proof


Outta the oven


Right before it went in to my pie hole!







 BASSMAN's Sourdough!!

Thanks for checking out my post


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks mighty tasty!  Some Q draped over that would be awesome!


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 26, 2010)

A nice mexican style fattie sliced 1/2" thick on that would be awesome


----------



## biaviian (Jun 26, 2010)

That looks good.  I make something similar but I put frozen corn in it as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2010)

That looks GREAT Tracey.

However it seems to be missing something---------Hmmmmmm-------What could it be??????

Hmmmmmmm---------------Hmmmmmmmm-------------Hmmmmmmmmmm????

I got it!!!

I know what it's missing!!!!

*MEAT !*







Thanks Tracey,

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jun 26, 2010)

Than looks good, I too have Bassman's lol


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 26, 2010)

ok this looks great but whats Bassman #1 ??


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 26, 2010)

Now that looks awesome bread you have there Tracy. Now did you make the starter or did you have Bassman send you some.??? My wife makes some pretty darn good sour dough bread so maybe we will have to try this cheese and japs in it next time.


----------



## bassman (Jun 26, 2010)

mballi, I can answer that for you.  Tracey lives just about 12 miles from me.  I met him several months ago and gave him some of my starter.  Since then, he's been putting me to shame with all the great ideas he's come up with.  Just for that, I'm making sourdough cinnamon rolls tomorrow.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 26, 2010)

never mind I figured it out ...


----------



## walle (Jun 27, 2010)

NOTE TO SELF - SELF, PUT SOME MEAT ON YOUR NEXT BREAD POST!
 


Bearcarver said:


> That looks GREAT Tracey.
> 
> However it seems to be missing something---------Hmmmmmm-------What could it be??????
> 
> ...


And I thought you were going to ask where the bacon was!!  Dang, BC, I promise never show any naked bread again!


 


mballi3011 said:


> Now that looks awesome bread you have there Tracy. Now did you make the starter or did you have Bassman send you some.??? My wife makes some pretty darn good sour dough bread so maybe we will have to try this cheese and japs in it next time.


Mballi - you can see from pard below where the SD came from.  It's so dang good that I though why should cures be the only ones to get their own number??  So I started calling Keith's basic white sourdough recipe, *Bassman #1 *woo hoo!

Yes - you gotta try this.  It's GONE already!  Best when it's right outta the oven, just cool enough to slice, hot enough to melt butter... After that, you HAVE to zap it a little so that it's warm and melts butter...


 


Lugnutz said:


> never mind I figured it out ...


LOL!  Sorry Lugnutz!

thanks for checking out my post!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2010)

WALLE said:


> NOTE TO SELF - SELF, PUT SOME MEAT ON YOUR NEXT BREAD POST!
> 
> 
> And I thought you were going to ask where the bacon was!!  Dang, BC, I promise never show any naked bread again!
> ...


That's better. That's the Tracey I know !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thought maybe you didn't know me any more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Tracey you are putting all us to shame with that bread you are knocking out - Dang that looks good


----------



## walle (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:


Bearcarver said:


> That's better. That's the Tracey I know !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aahhh - you know better than that, BC! Just been busy!


 


Scarbelly said:


> Hey Tracey you are putting all us to shame with that bread you are knocking out - Dang that looks good


Thanks, Scar!  Having a good time with the bread.  This jap batch was a good one.


----------



## chefrob (Jun 30, 2010)

fine lookin' loaf!


----------



## cycle1667 (Jul 9, 2010)

That looks great!  Is there a starter recipe?  I live in the mid-west and am having trouble getting that great tang.

_____________

cycle1667

Cincinnati Dining


----------



## flyweed (Jul 9, 2010)

yeah me too me too...I've had some great sour dough in San Fran..but no matter what I buy here in the Midwest..it just ain't sour enough.

I'd love to make my own, with a nice sour KICK to it.

DO tell.

Dan


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 10, 2010)

Man that looks really good, I bet some of that dough would make a great pizza crust too.  By the way, where did you get the jalapeno salts?


----------



## bassman (Jul 10, 2010)

We get the jalapeno salt from a guy right here in our little town.  I get the original smoked jalapeno in the 11 ounce jar.  Good stuff.

http://www.davesjalapenosalt.com/


----------



## bassman (Jul 10, 2010)

Cycle 1667 and flyweed; if you will PM me your address, I'll send you some sourdough starter along with my bread recipe.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 10, 2010)

How difficult is it to make a starter?


----------



## bassman (Jul 10, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> How difficult is it to make a starter?


It's not all that difficult to make a starter.  It's just that it gets better with age.  I started this one almost 30 years ago.  To make your own, all it takes is flour, water and some time.  Just mix a cup of warm water with a cup of flour and let it set for a week stirring once or twice a day.


----------



## walle (Jul 10, 2010)

Bassman said:


> We get the jalapeno salt from a guy right here in our little town.  I get the original smoked jalapeno in the 11 ounce jar.  Good stuff.
> 
> http://www.davesjalapenosalt.com/


I highly recommend EVERYONE try this stuff!  It's great.  I've got the Galic and the Smoked, and can't tell which one I like better.

Re: the "sour"  I think you just have to play with it.  I leave mine out on the counter most of the time which I think is making a difference.

... we gotta remember, Bassman only has about a 25 year head start on us!!! YES, this stuff does get better with age.  I've had mine now since 3/10/10... I know that because I sharpied it on the top of the mason jar I keep it in.  I too like the twang of sourdough and mine is slowly getting there.  I've also heard and tried adding a little more sugar/honey to the sponge affects the twang.  I've been playing with that, but still haven't gotten to Bassman's stage yet. 

Patience, Grasshopper, PATIENCE!

Bassman is one heck of a cool dude to share this - take advantage of it!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 23, 2010)

wow, that looks tasty!!!! i have some sourdough starter, i may have to try this one of these days.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

WALLE said:


> NOTE TO SELF - SELF, PUT SOME MEAT ON YOUR NEXT BREAD POST!
> 
> 
> And I thought you were going to ask where the bacon was!!  Dang, BC, I promise never show any naked bread again!


Hey Tracey, how 'bout this:

“Give a man a fish; you have fed him for today. Teach a man to fish; and you have fed him for a lifetime”

"Teach a man to make Bacon, and he'll make bread."

I knew you'd like that one,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd like to give this recipe a try next weekend but I got to ask whats the garlic jalapeno salt? is there a recipe for it on here? 

I'm thinkin that woould make a great slider bun for some Pulled pork!


----------

